
Announcing Early Access to DigitalOcean Kubernetes - sashk
https://blog.digitalocean.com/introducing-digitalocean-kubernetes/
======
tedmiston
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16976505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16976505)

